# COV Wraith- another regulated squonker



## Rossouw (14/6/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rossouw (14/6/16)



Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stosta (15/6/16)

Cool branding, really like the finish on COV stuff. Rubbish shape IMO.


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/9/16)

Anyone have one yet who could comment on it? Im really keen to get my hands on one.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/16)

So far I'm pretty impressed... but it has only been 5 minutes with it. Popped in a clapton coil and giving it a go now... It squonks and drains really well which is a great sign!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/16)

@Jan I think you will want one... but I will do a report back in a few days...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (1/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Jan I think you will want one... but I will do a report back in a few days...


Can't wait for your report

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (1/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> So far I'm pretty impressed... but it has only been 5 minutes with it. Popped in a clapton coil and giving it a go now... It squonks and drains really well which is a great sign!
> View attachment 65825



Uncle @Rob Fisher Does it have a 5ml bottle or a 12ml bottle?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/16)

Lushen said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher Does it have a 5ml bottle or a 12ml bottle?



Looks like a 12ml bottle... it certainly holds a lot more than a REO bottle and is fatter...


----------



## Lushen (1/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looks like a 12ml bottle... it certainly holds a lot more than a REO bottle and is fatter...
> View attachment 65828



Perfect, thank you. The SirVape website says 5ml, which is what put me off buying it.
If it is more than a reo bottle, then it will suffice for me...


----------



## Jeez (1/9/16)

Is the flavour on point @Rob Fisher? Keen to know if this is a chicken dinner


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/16)

Jeez said:


> Is the flavour on point @Rob Fisher? Keen to know if this is a chicken dinner



I guess it depends on the build and I will play with a few builds over the next few days before cooking the chicken... but so far I'm impressed... I just threw in a clapton single coil and am firing it at 45 watts and it's pretty good!


----------



## Jeez (1/9/16)

Eagerly awaiting your full report. Till then enjoy the chicken hors d'oeuvres

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> So far I'm pretty impressed... but it has only been 5 minutes with it. Popped in a clapton coil and giving it a go now... It squonks and drains really well which is a great sign!
> View attachment 65825


What a great looking device. Hope to hear your feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (1/9/16)

I picked up one of these on Tuesday and am really enjoying it so far...
It's both my first squonker and my first experience with an RDA, so been doing lots of experimenting with trying to get a good flavour build, but happy with the purchase and the plunge into squonkville.
Really interested in your take on the RDA itself, and what build you'd recommend @Rob Fisher


----------



## Viper_SA (1/9/16)

Ahg f..it. Order placed. What are credit cards for anyways.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## NewOobY (1/9/16)

ahh trust the CUD Master Mr @Rob Fisher to have one of these. It looks the business in my humble opinion - its just big. Wish there was a smaller regulated single bat squonker.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (1/9/16)

I don't mind the size at all. I like the 12ml for nice DTL vaping and lowish builds.


----------



## Christos (1/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> ahh trust the CUD Master Mr @Rob Fisher to have one of these. It looks the business in my humble opinion - its just big. Wish there was a smaller regulated single bat squonker.


Smaller yes, regulated no.
Indestructible yes. 
Reo

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jan (1/9/16)

I would really like to know how the bottle is. The ones on the dripbox is to stiff for my liking


----------



## NewOobY (1/9/16)

Christos said:


> Smaller yes, regulated no.
> Indestructible yes.
> Reo


haha somehow I knew you'd say that or one of the other Reonauts  - I'm gonna get one very very soon. I'll wait until the next group-buy, but I am very keen to join the Reonaut clan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (1/9/16)

Jan said:


> I would really like to know how the bottle is. The ones on the dripbox is to stiff for my liking


mine actually broke man - i'm already using my spare bottle. Stupid thing cracked and was pouring juice everywhere - and I couldn't figure out why. Then I saw the little crack on the bottle total bummer


----------



## GregF (1/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> ahh trust the CUD Master Mr @Rob Fisher to have one of these. It looks the business in my humble opinion - its just big. Wish there was a smaller regulated single bat squonker.



Check out fasttech and 3f. There is a pico squonker coming this month.
edit - here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> I picked up one of these on Tuesday and am really enjoying it so far...
> It's both my first squonker and my first experience with an RDA, so been doing lots of experimenting with trying to get a good flavour build, but happy with the purchase and the plunge into squonkville.
> Really interested in your take on the RDA itself, and what build you'd recommend @Rob Fisher



I have a Clapton Coil in mine and it's pretty good but I have it on good authority that a 24g nichrome 7 wraps 2.5 id coil at 45w is a happy place and I will do that build on it tomorrow. Thanks @Jan!


----------



## Sarx (2/9/16)

Very much looking fwd to the Pico squeeze... Group buy?


----------



## Effjh (2/9/16)

My first squonker. It's pretty awesome! Now I need to find some good BF atties. The one it comes with is pretty cool, it looks great and performs well, but the spitback filter mutes the flavour a tad and there is no way to remove it. I reckon BF converted Nipple will rock on this little box.


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/9/16)

Effjh said:


> My first squonker. It's pretty awesome! Now I need to find some good BF atties. The one it comes with is pretty cool, it looks great and performs well, but the spitback filter mutes the flavour a tad and there is no way to remove it. I reckon BF converted Nipple will rock on this little box.



Ive ordered a tsunami 24 comes with bf pin i think its gonna work nice on a bf mod. Nice deep juice wells.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/9/16)

I plan on running a Derringer on mine. Would love to find a BF Odin though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (2/9/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I plan on running a Derringer on mine. Would love to find a BF Odin though



Looks like a great little rda. Know where one could get a BF Derringer from? Had a quick google, but couldn't find any vendors that stock them.


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/9/16)

Gearbest has the tsunami 24 glass window on flash sale $22 that's the one i orderd.

http://m.gearbest.com/rebuildable-atomizers/pp_394534.html


----------



## Blu_Marlin (2/9/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I plan on running a Derringer on mine. Would love to find a BF Odin though



YGPM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeez (2/9/16)

Im still on the fence on this 1. I want flavour and have never used a squonker. Seems quite attractive but those menus and adjustment forms look quite cumbersome. 

From those using it, with the standard kit setup, would you recommend it? Honestly


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/9/16)

Jeez said:


> Im still on the fence on this 1. I want flavour and have never used a squonker. Seems quite attractive but those menus and adjustment forms look quite cumbersome.
> 
> From those using it, with the standard kit setup, would you recommend it? Honestly



Best flavour always comes from a rda, with that being said,
The flavour you get depends on what rda you using.

A squonk box just makes life easier because now you dont have to carry a juice bottle in your hand with you permanently to drip.

You just squeeze on your bottle when flavour is starting to mute and you vape away.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/9/16)

Effjh said:


> Looks like a great little rda. Know where one could get a BF Derringer from? Had a quick google, but couldn't find any vendors that stock them.



The Derringers I bought last year. Not really new technology. Easy to build on though, but not for crazy big builds due to post hole size. Claptons I have to run single coil only, duals dont fit.


----------



## Effjh (3/9/16)

Viper_SA said:


> The Derringers I bought last year. Not really new technology. Easy to build on though, but not for crazy big builds due to post hole size. Claptons I have to run single coil only, duals dont fit.



Thanks, yeah I know it's old tech, but they don't seem to come with BF pins. I take it you converted yours yourself? I like the rda's with small chambers as I find it gives much better flavour, not fussed about clouds, flavour is top priority. The Derringer looks like it will tick those boxes nicely. Wish we had a greater variety of BF rda's available locally.


----------



## Viper_SA (3/9/16)

@Genosmate bf'd a bunch for me that I bought from FT. Unfortunately I gave away all my extras with my Terminator mods, otherwjse you were welcome to one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/9/16)

Can't wait for Monday to receive mine. I ordered the white one.


----------



## Tazman7 (3/9/16)

Jeez said:


> Im still on the fence on this 1. I want flavour and have never used a squonker. Seems quite attractive but those menus and adjustment forms look quite cumbersome.
> 
> From those using it, with the standard kit setup, would you recommend it? Honestly[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

